# liquid diet



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

my wife had hiatal hernia surgery last week and is on a liquid diet. no meat or seed. we've about exhausted our imagination on what we can blend up that she can "drink". she can have just about any kind of veggie or fruit that doesn't have seeds(like strawberrys), ice cream, yogurt or pudding.
anyone been through this or have any ideas-----please------she's getting a little hard to live with.
oh---and no chocolate.


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

If you have a juicer you have more options than with a blender that said here's a high protein smoothie for you

Greek yogurt 1/2 cup or so, a little coconut water and half a banana. If you aren't a fan of yogurt a little honey or agave nectar will sweeten it up.

A vege smoothie

Spinach (hand full), coconut water (1/2 cup) Romain lettuce (hand full) and half an avocado or all of the avocado. Plus some agave nectar to sweeten it up a dab. Lots of good stuff in this one too.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

Go by tudu on Davis and get her some of the PHO broth....It's clear liquid with awesome flavor. They can add rice noodles or other veggies depending upon what she can eat. Chick I know was on liquid only die after a surgery and she lived on the stuff. I just re-read and saw you might be in Texas? Tudu is a vietnamese restaurant here in pcola. Fins a place that sells PHO and get just the broth


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

dustyflair said:


> Go by tudu on Davis and get her some of the PHO broth....It's clear liquid with awesome flavor. They can add rice noodles or other veggies depending upon what she can eat. Chick I know was on liquid only die after a surgery and she lived on the stuff. I just re-read and saw you might be in Texas? Tudu is a vietnamese restaurant here in pcola. Fins a place that sells PHO and get just the broth


good info---no shortage of Vietnamese places around here.


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

smooth move said:


> good info---no shortage of Vietnamese places around here.


Here's what you do.

Drive to Vietnam Coast in Houston and get me about 20 orders of Vietnan Coast Beef and I'll meet you in New Orleans with some broth from pho. 

I would do unspeakable things for a plate of that stuff haha


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

well that just couldn't work. if i get to N O, then i'll have to visit Venice and the the PHO will be ruined by the time i get home and we'll have eaten all the beef and we'll probably both be looking for a new home.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

Did the PHO broth work?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Pho is pronounced "Fa" buy the way...

Good stuff... You can make it hot with your favorite hot sauce.

Jim


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

A lot of the Asian restaurants will have some sort of a noodle soup. Try them all... Easy to take home and put in a blender.

(Be very careful with hot liquids in a blender... they will "explode")

Plenty of flavors, some spicy, some not...

My favorite, "Spicy Miso Soup with Thin Sliced Pork and Veggies" with obligatory noodles. You can ask for a veggie style dish.

Jim

Yes, not quite attractive coming out of a blender, but tasty... again add hot sauce.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

thanks everyone. we go to the Dr. this morning for a check up. if all is good, she can have "soft" foods. we'll see.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

Dr. took her off the liquid diet. she can have soft food. even steak cooked rare or medium rare. tonight we had fresh broiled flounder, asparagus with mac and cheese. she got after it so bad that she bit her tongue.
thanks for the ideas folks, it really helped her out.


----------

